# Titan Hunter OTT & Bottle cap two hits



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Here is my first shooting video with Titan Hunter :headbang:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your shooting never ceases to amaze me. Congratulations


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome video and an amazing shot! 8mm in that wind? WOW!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shooting!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great shooting, and on a very windy day at that. Just switched to 8 mm still and very glad I did such a flat flight path.

Cheers


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Your shooting never ceases to amaze me. Congratulations


Thank You very much Tag :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome video and an amazing shot! 8mm in that wind? WOW!!


Any longer than this 21.5 m and speed drops quite fast or so it looks like.

I have been hooting in the wind so much, that I have trouble when it is not windy 

Thanks Ibojoe :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Great shooting!


Thanks SLINGDUDE :thumbsup: B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

vince4242 said:


> Great shooting, and on a very windy day at that. Just switched to 8 mm still and very glad I did such a flat flight path.
> 
> Cheers


Thank You very much vince4242 :thumbsup:

8 mm is what I have been shooting mostly about year now.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

great shooting mate 8mm steel is good to shoot i mostly shoot it.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Th



robbo said:


> great shooting mate 8mm steel is good to shoot i mostly shoot it.


Thanks robbo :headbang:


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Awesome shooting and great video!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Awesome shooting and great video!


Thank You very much HDF :thumbsup: :headbang: B)


----------

